# Best pcb for srv type tones?



## drewelicay (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, i want to build a pedal that can emulate srv-like tone in a way. My problem is what pcb should it be? Im getting really overwhelmed because of the amount of choices in the pedalpcb website. 

Any recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Apr 6, 2020)

A Tube Screamer & SRV Hands!


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

Frost drive


----------



## phi1 (Apr 6, 2020)

The six string stinger (vertex steel string clean drive) was marketed to emulate one of the amps SRV used. So maybe try a tubescreamer type set at low gain, high volume into that? (I haven’t tried this, just from a little bit I’ve read about the vertex). 

Since SRV reportedly used the TS as a boost (gain knob down, volume knob up), using the TS alone to get all your clipping, into a clean amp, would probably be a different sound/feel.


----------



## drewelicay (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks, another question, still srv related. 
Best germanium fuzz pcb here? The twin face?


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

There is a brand new Pcb called the Lenora (Lenny) that is also supposed to be an SRV sound.
Not positive it’s been released yet but I saw it was coming soon recently.
Might be another arrow in your quiver?


----------



## drewelicay (Apr 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> There is a brand new Pcb called the Lenora (Lenny) that is also supposed to be an SRV sound.
> Not positive it’s been released yet but I saw it was coming soon recently.
> Might be another arrow in your quiver?


Yeah, I've heard about that but I haven't seen a proper demo of lenny by j rockett, but I leaned towards the sss instead of this before.


----------



## drewelicay (Apr 6, 2020)

The lenora and the stinger were my first two choices, and now I'm looking for more options that aren't really known in pcb


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

As Barry said...that Frost Drive is a highly tweakable  Tube Screamer circuit. Maybe a little more involved of a build than some but that’s likely your best bet.
As I’m sure you know, most of that sound comes from Stevie’s picking hand.
I’d say 85% is technique and the last 15% is tone.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 6, 2020)

I built this using Eyelet Board design, a TS808 with Bass control in 2016.
It Sounds Awesome :


----------



## music6000 (Apr 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I built this using Eyelet Board design, a TS808 with Bass control in 2016
> It Sounds Awesome :
> View attachment 3872


The Toggle switch  is just extra Clipping, Not needed:


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> As Barry said...that Frost Drive is a highly tweakable  Tube Screamer circuit. Maybe a little more involved of a build than some but that’s likely your best bet.
> As I’m sure you know, most of that sound comes from Stevie’s picking hand.
> I’d say 85% is technique and the last 15% is tone.


If you go that route be sure to look up Chuck D. Bones Ice Scream Sammich post for his mods


----------



## music6000 (Apr 7, 2020)

If you really want SRV in a pedal, This It:
If anyones got one, I'm sure PedalPCB is Curious:


----------



## mywmyw (Apr 7, 2020)

a tube screamer, a pile of random fender amps, and some radio shack splitter cables should do it. 



			http://www.ampbuildingclass.com/my-srv-story.html


----------



## drewelicay (Apr 7, 2020)

music6000 said:


> If you really want SRV in a pedal, This It:
> If anyones got one, I'm sure PedalPCB is Curious:


I wish pedalpcb would make the pcb of something like this.


----------



## Robert (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll have to get my hands on one to check it out.    The schematics floating around don't appear to match what is actually in the pedal.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 8, 2020)

Came across this little article on Reverb about T/S.. and SRV was the first








						How to Use Your Tube Screamer to Dial-In the Tones of Five Famous Players
					

From Stevie Ray Vaughan to Kirk Hammett, the versatile pedal holds a special place in many rigs.




					reverb.com


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 8, 2020)

Stevie presented some interesting challenges for his tech...Bruce Egnater’s SRV Story.


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2020)

drewelicay said:


> I wish pedalpcb would make the pcb of something like this.



I'll know more this weekend.


----------



## phi1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Robert said:


> I'll have to get my hands on one to check it out.    The schematics floating around don't appear to match what is actually in the pedal.



So... from what I saw on fsb... the super six is a single mosfet design, and the super six Stevie mod is a totally different topology op amp design?  Why would he give such different circuits the same name???


----------



## Gordo (Apr 8, 2020)

OMG, that eyelet board is insane!!!  Nice work.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 8, 2020)

Found this! Apparently, the Wheels are in motion!:


----------



## Robert (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 21, 2020)

Boom!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Robert said:


> View attachment 4083


Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey !!!


----------



## caspercody (Apr 23, 2020)

I heard that the Super Six SRV mod is a Timmy like pedal. More like the Jan Ray pedal. Is that your actual build of a Super Six SRV mod pedal PedalPCB?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 23, 2020)

No , Its a Mockup paying tribute to the Man!


----------



## caspercody (Apr 24, 2020)

Pedalpcb

any idea when you will have this SRV pedal available, and what pedal is it based on?


----------



## Robert (Apr 25, 2020)

PCBs are on order, should be here sometime in the next two weeks.

It's definitely derived from the Timmy / Zendrive.


----------



## caspercody (May 5, 2020)

Any update on the PCB's for this? Also, do you have the documentation the build available? Looking to order parts for other projects.


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2020)

caspercody said:


> Any update on the PCB's for this? Also, do you have the documentation the build available? Looking to order parts for other projects.



Nothing yet, still waiting.     I finished up most of the pending build docs this morning so I'll work on this one next.


----------



## Allthumbs (May 5, 2020)

This is the most proactive company/community I know of.  damn


----------



## Robert (May 6, 2020)

caspercody said:


> Any update on the PCB's for this? Also, do you have the documentation the build available? Looking to order parts for other projects.



Here's the parts list.   I can't upload the full docs because the project hasn't been named (or verified) yet.    

---

1 -  47p   
1 -  150p  
1 -  33n   
2 -  47n   
2 -  100n  
2 -  1u FILM  
2 -  47u   

5 -  1N4148

1 -  B500K 
1 -  B50K  
2 -  B10K  

1 -  NE5532

1 -  100R  
1 -  1K5   
4 -  3K3   
1 -  4K7   
1 -  8K2   
1 -  10K   
2 -  1M    

---


----------



## HamishR (May 9, 2020)

If I may make a suggestion or two re the name:

Lil Bro'
Lone Star Dirt
Skuttlebutt


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2020)

Super Stevie Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Lovepedal Super Six "Stevie Mod" Overdrive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## HamishR (May 13, 2020)

My names were better.


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

HamishR said:


> My names were better.


I'm thinking Lone Star Six


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 15, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> There is a brand new Pcb called the Lenora (Lenny) that is also supposed to be an SRV sound.
> Not positive it’s been released yet but I saw it was coming soon recently.
> Might be another arrow in your quiver?



Don't waste your money on a Lenny.  It's a Klon with the GAIN knob removed. Shame on you, J. Rockett!


----------



## zgrav (May 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Don't waste your money on a Lenny.  It's a Klon with the GAIN knob removed. Shame on you, J. Rockett!


shocking..... not.


----------



## music6000 (May 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Don't waste your money on a Lenny.  It's a Klon with the GAIN knob removed. Shame on you, J. Rockett!


He has definitely MILKED that circuit!


----------



## music6000 (May 15, 2020)

HamishR said:


> If I may make a suggestion or two re the name:
> 
> Lil Bro'
> Lone Star Dirt
> Skuttlebutt


You will probably need them for your Builds, stay tuned!


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 19, 2020)

I bought a clone using this board, and I can confirm that it will get you close to the desired tone. I put a TS9 in front of it at his preferred settings and I’m more than satisfied.
The shame is that no one has mentioned how it really nails that Super Reverb with all knobs on 6 vibe. A lot of great tones can be achieved with that sound.


----------

